# Where can I buy...



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Allen & Page rabbit pellets? I have found a website but the postage is £7 ish which seems quite a lot - think it was GJW Titmuss or something... any other ideas?
Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cgroome said:


> Allen & Page rabbit pellets? I have found a website but the postage is £7 ish which seems quite a lot - think it was GJW Titmuss or something... any other ideas?
> Sorry for all the questions...


Most animal/horse feed places can order it in if they dont stock it, i have loads of horse feed places around me but unfortunaty they dont deliver.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have a look here hun Allen & Page Stockist | Find a Stockist


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

The first time I found mine I used the same link lil_miss has given, don't worry that it is horse feed, most will order the rabbit pellets in for you, and will deliver for a fee. I also used to buy hay by the bale from the same place.

The second time, I knew what I was looking for and asked specifically at the pet shop and they were happy to order it in for me.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

most pet stores can get it, but it will be more expensive for you

our wholesallers (we have our own store) sell it for about 50p more then my local feed distributors, there will then be the shops mark up, where as a feed distributor, any one can go to and it should be a bit cheeper


----------

